# Scratch Genie



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good evening,

Not sure if there is another topic on this product "Scratch Genie" but thought I would share my views on this glass polish.

I bought this from eBay and received it today. Polish is really easy to use and after reading the short instructions , started with the glass on my Seiko5 which had a couple of scratches , one fairly deep.

I used the polishing Bob supplied and after rubbing in a circular motion, I checked the glass and the scratches had started to fade. After another good polish, scratches had gone so I then tackled another watch which had mineral glass and that had so many scratches it always looked cloudy in sunlight.

This was a lot harder to remove these scratches until I fixed the polishing Bob onto a drill.

I had to polish the glass approx 5 times , checking after each one to make sure glass was ok and the result was a watch that had no scratches and a really bright finish.

Don't worry about going over the bezel too much as it seemed to also gave an as new finish to the stainless steel ( although if you have a brushed/ Matt finished watch bezel, Then you will need to be more accurate and only polish the glass).

All in all, really pleased with the results and can highly recommend this product to take care of most scratches on different types of watch glass.

Thanks for reading,

Dave


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

When you say "watch glass" do you really mean glass?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

what he said was it used on glass glass or plastic glass.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Useful :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Interesting, I'm after something like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Dave955i said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Not sure if there is another topic on this product "Scratch Genie" but thought I would share my views on this glass polish.
> 
> ...


 I'm not doubting you word for a moment. A before and after pic would have been greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have 1200 grit wet and dry, Brasso ,Polywatch and a polishing compound for acrylics.

I neeeeeeeeeeed something for glass crystals.

Is what you have for glass ?

Please say yes.?

Please !

artytime:


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good evening,

To answer the first reply, yes I should have taken a photograph before using polish but in my haste to have a go , I just went for it not knowing what kind of result it would achieve .

This polish is suitable for all types of glass including mineral and sapphire.

They sell a different polish for acrylic.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

This looks interesting - I have a few vintage seiko crystals I'd like to revive


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Just ordered some to try.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr Levity said:


> I have 1200 grit wet and dry, Brasso ,Polywatch and a polishing compound for acrylics.
> 
> I neeeeeeeeeeed something for glass crystals.
> 
> ...


 Have a quick look at this Youtube vid....seems like good stuff!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no taping off the case needed i see - would be very very very very very impressed if this actually does work on sapphire lens


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I've ordered some and will try it out on this one (Bulova Accutron).


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Decided to try with a watch I just bought, acrylic crystal, and some brasso

Wasn't badly scratched to start, but much better now


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> no taping off the case needed i see - would be very very very very very impressed if this actually does work on sapphire lens


 If it is indeed diamond paste, I would deffo be covering up any bits I didn't want touching, despite what they say.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

robden said:


> Just ordered some to try.


 When it arrives I'll do a before and after and post it here.

Rob....


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Where are you guys getting it


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

lewie said:


> Where are you guys getting it


 Ebay.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, my results haven't been exactly astounding. The watch is a Bulova Accutron "Surveyor". Now there is conflicting information as to whether the crystal is Sapphire or Mineral. I've seen adverts for both.

Over several nights I've tried to reduce the scratches and whilst they do look a little better, there's not much improvement !

Before:










After:










It was very hard to show the scratches and as they are not generally visible, I shan't bother any more.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr Levity said:


> Well, my results haven't been exactly astounding. The watch is a Bulova Accutron "Surveyor". Now there is conflicting information as to whether the crystal is Sapphire or Mineral. I've seen adverts for both.
> 
> Over several nights I've tried to reduce the scratches and whilst they do look a little better, there's not much improvement !
> 
> ...


 So not worth it? I have some 7546 crystals I was thinking of trying


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

After some research I found a guy who claims he had amazing results with Colgate total toothpaste and his finger.

Put a good smear on the face and allow to dry for 15 minutes.

Use finger with strong pressure in a circular motion for 5 minutes, then wash / dry and check.

He repeated this half a dozen times so this requires patience and a very sore finger but he says it worked on surface scratches and improved clarity of the glass.

Also he was polishing g-shocks so standard mineral glass I expect.

Worth a try,


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

lewie said:


> So not worth it? I have some 7546 crystals I was thinking of trying


 PM me your address and I'll send you what's left.


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good Afternoon,

I used a dremel to remove the deeper scratches and it does take a few polishes to get good results.

Hope this helps

Thanks

Dave


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Dave955i said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I used a dremel to remove the deeper scratches and it does take a few polishes to get good results.
> 
> ...


 I hope you removed the movement first be it Quartz or mechanical.


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,

No ,I didn't remove the movement on either the automatic Seiko or the Quartz watch.

I just followed the instructions supplied and watched the video of scratch genie.

I made sure that I drilled for very short periods and constantly checked the glass.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Dave955i said:


> Hello,
> 
> No ,I didn't remove the movement on either the automatic Seiko or the Quartz watch.
> 
> ...


 Work like that I would always remove the movement.

Just my way of working but much safer for the movement.


----------

